# Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*

						Der Cast der neu veröffentlichten TV-Serie Star Trek: Picard bekommt in der zweiten Staffel weiteren Zuwachs aus der Reihe der alten Garde. Schauspieler Sir Patrick Stewart hat in einer US-Show die Schauspieler Whoopi Goldberg förmlich und offiziell eingeladen, ihre Rolle als Guinan in Staffel 2 wiederaufzunehmen. Mit einem Dauergrinsen nahm die Schauspielerin das Angebot freudig an.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*


----------



## Ganjafield (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*

Könnt ihr bitte aufhören mich zu spoilern mit solchen Nachrichten! Das geht mir ziemlich auf den Sack!
DANKE!
Vor allem das gleich in der Überschrift schreiben ist einfach nur doof. Dann schreibt halt: "Noch mehr bekannte Gesichter" oder sowas ähnliches in die Überschrift. Im Artikel könnt ihr dann schreiben was ihr wollt. Die werde ich ganz sicher nicht lesen. Ich hasse es das man mittlerweile bei jeder Serie überall gespoilert wird. Ich will die Serie selbst sehen und nicht vorher schon alles lesen. Dann brauche ich mir das auch nicht mehr anzusehen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*

Von mir aus.
Dennoch hoffe ich in erster Linie auf Q.


----------



## sfc (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Ganjafield schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte aufhören mich zu spoilern mit solchen Nachrichten! Das geht mir ziemlich auf den Sack!
> DANKE!
> Vor allem das gleich in der Überschrift schreiben ist einfach nur doof. Dann schreibt halt: "Noch mehr bekannte Gesichter" oder sowas ähnliches in die Überschrift. Im Artikel könnt ihr dann schreiben was ihr wollt. Die werde ich ganz sicher nicht lesen. Ich hasse es das man mittlerweile bei jeder Serie überall gespoilert wird. Ich will die Serie selbst sehen und nicht vorher schon alles lesen. Dann brauche ich mir das auch nicht mehr anzusehen.



Willkommen im Internet. Wenn schon die Serienmacher so einen Riesenaufriss um die Rückkehr von Goldberg machen, wird das kaum ein überraschendes Wiedersehen sein. Man könnte dann ja gleich die Serie umbenennen in Star Trek: Der nicht genannt werden darf.


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Ganjafield schrieb:


> Ich will die Serie selbst sehen und nicht vorher schon alles lesen. Dann brauche ich mir das auch nicht mehr anzusehen.


Wie geht die zweite Staffel aus?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Ripcord (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*

Im Vergleich zu Matrix 4 scheint es hier kein Problem zu sein die bekannten Darsteller für die neue Serie zu gewinnen.


----------



## Luebke82 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Ganjafield schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte aufhören mich zu spoilern mit solchen Nachrichten! Das geht mir ziemlich auf den Sack!
> DANKE!
> Vor allem das gleich in der Überschrift schreiben ist einfach nur doof. Dann schreibt halt: "Noch mehr bekannte Gesichter" oder sowas ähnliches in die Überschrift. Im Artikel könnt ihr dann schreiben was ihr wollt. Die werde ich ganz sicher nicht lesen. Ich hasse es das man mittlerweile bei jeder Serie überall gespoilert wird. Ich will die Serie selbst sehen und nicht vorher schon alles lesen. Dann brauche ich mir das auch nicht mehr anzusehen.



Wo soll denn hier ein Spoiler sein? Wenn du keine Infos irgendwo aufnehmen möchtest, solltest du dich vlt. aus dem Internet zurückziehen!


----------



## Bevier (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Ganjafield schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte aufhören mich zu spoilern mit solchen Nachrichten! Das geht mir ziemlich auf den Sack!
> DANKE!
> Vor allem das gleich in der Überschrift schreiben ist einfach nur doof. Dann schreibt halt: "Noch mehr bekannte Gesichter" oder sowas ähnliches in die Überschrift. Im Artikel könnt ihr dann schreiben was ihr wollt. Die werde ich ganz sicher nicht lesen. Ich hasse es das man mittlerweile bei jeder Serie überall gespoilert wird. Ich will die Serie selbst sehen und nicht vorher schon alles lesen. Dann brauche ich mir das auch nicht mehr anzusehen.



Ich mag zwar auch keine Spoiler aber das ist etwas übertrieben. Es ist nur eine Info darüber, dass Whoopi wieder auftritt, nicht welche Rolle sie dort spielen wird (klar, Guinan aber nicht was sie machen wird, nicht ob sie Dauergast wird oder eben nur eine kurze Erinnerung ist). Wenn du die erste Folge bereits gesehen hast, weißt du ja, dass sich Picard an seine Vergangenheit erinnert und dass die alten Darsteller dafür wieder auftauchen. Da ist Guinan auch keine große Überraschung. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie man sich durchs Internet bewegen will, ohne das nicht schon mindestens 5mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Vielleicht solltest du, bis die Serie abgelaufen ist, in den Wald ziehen, ohne Internet, Telefon oder ähnliches. 
Ich freue mich darüber. Whoopi ist eine großartige Schauspielerin, die ich mehr als nur schätze. Leider war sie in den letzten Jahren nur noch recht selten in irgendwelchen Rollen zu sehen. Da freut es mich um so mehr, dass sie dann nächstes Jahr wieder da ist.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Ganjafield schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte aufhören mich zu spoilern mit solchen Nachrichten! Das geht mir ziemlich auf den Sack! DANKE!



Die Serienmacher wollen doch das jeder das mitbekommt. Bedank dich bei denen. So läuft das halt heute. Das nennt man PR. Man könnte PCGH höchstens vorwerfen das 90% ihrer täglichen News aus dem weiterleiten eben solcher PR bestehen. Aber immerhin hat man hier keinen Titel ala "Raten Sie mal wer bei Picard auftaucht!!!" betrieben. Da muss ich den Newsschreiber glatt mal für loben. Sonst wäre ganz schnell wieder der Vorwurf des Clickbaits aufgekommen.


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Sonst wäre ganz schnell wieder der Vorwurf des Clickbaits aufgekommen.


Leider genau das.

Gruß
Mischku


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*

Mh, weiß ja net, so wie Whoopi so drauf ist atm auf MSNBC erwarte ich fast schon, dass sie da irgendwelchen preachy Mist rein-verlangen wird in ihren Auftritt .... :/


----------



## Rollora (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu Matrix 4 scheint es hier kein Problem zu sein die bekannten Darsteller für die neue Serie zu gewinnen.



Ist halt was völlig anderes.


----------



## Rollora (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



GamesPhilosoph schrieb:


> Leider genau das.
> 
> Gruß
> Mischku



Kann man im Titel nicht auf den Spoiler hinweisen? Somit ist für jeden klar, warum man im Titel nicht gleich alles reinschreibt. Ich gebe zu, dass das oft nicht einfach für euch ist. Hält man bewusst gewisse Infos in der Überschrift zurück um neugierig zu machen, ist es clickbait. Erwähnt man sie, ist es für manche ein Spoiler. 
"Star Trek Picard:weiterer Darsteller genannt (Spoiler im Artikel)" würde sich wohl anbieten


----------



## Pappschachtel (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Luebke82 schrieb:


> Wo soll denn hier ein Spoiler sein? Wenn du keine Infos irgendwo aufnehmen möchtest, solltest du dich vlt. aus dem Internet zurückziehen!



Du vergisst da aber was. Wir sind hier auf einer Technikseite, bei der Serien normalerweise überhaupt nichts zu suchen haben. Warum ausgerechnet ständig über Star Trek und Star Wars und keine andere Serie berichtet wird, ist mir allerdings schleierhaft. Diese Serien sind zwar recht Tech-lastig, aber darüber wird ja nie ein Sterbenswörtchen verloren als dass das Sinn machen würde. Von daher sollte man solche Kommentare schon ernst nehmen und berücksichtigen, da man ungewollt Infos bekommt die man nicht will und eben hier überhaupt nicht erwartet. Falls jemand das letzte Formel 1 Rennen noch nicht gesehen hat, will er ja hier auch nicht in der Überschrift lesen wer gewonnen hat. Für solche Dinge gibt es separate Seiten, die die Interessierten auch ansurfen.


----------



## Zero-11 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*

Star Trek Altenheim geht in die 2. Runde, noch mal vor die Kamera bevor sie versterben.


----------



## Rollora (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Star Trek Altenheim geht in die 2. Runde, noch mal vor die Kamera bevor sie versterben.


Was manche Leute immer mit ihren künstlichen Wortkreationen haben und glauben, dass sie witzig sind?
Star Trek hatte in all den (Star Trek) Serien genau ein mal einen wirklich herausragenden Darsteller. Und das war Steward. Und Millionen Leute freuen sich, dass er wieder zurück ist. Und nicht einfach als Cameo, sondern als Lead.
Es ist die erste Serie seit Jahren, auf die ich mich wieder richtig mit meiner Frau gefreut habe. WIr schauen eine Episode, inzwischen auch ein zweites Mal. Reden darüber immer wieder mal während der Woche und freuen uns auf den zweiten Teil. Ich bin froh, dass man es im Wochenformat absetzt.
Mit Picard kommt ein Charakter zurück, der aus einer besseren Zeit kommt. Nicht nur, dass er selbst einer der sympathischsten CHaraktere war, er kommt auch noch aus einem utopischen Teil von Star Trek, wo es um ethische Probleme ging, nicht nur PewPew


----------



## Ganjafield (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Luebke82 schrieb:


> Wo soll denn hier ein Spoiler sein? Wenn du keine Infos irgendwo aufnehmen möchtest, solltest du dich vlt. aus dem Internet zurückziehen!



oder einfach von den Seiten oder Youtubern die mich Spoilern zurückziehen. Nur würde gerne Hardware News lesen ohne bei meinen Serien in irgend einer Weise gespoilert zu werden.
Auch wenn es nur um die Schauspieler geht die auftauchen. Was bei Star Trek natürlich einen großen Teil der neuen Serie aus macht. Es ist ja ein großes Wiedersehen. Wenn ich in die Kommentare ab jetzt Spoiler rein schreibe von Serien die ich sehe, bekomme ich ebenfalls den Hass des Internets ab.


----------



## Nuallan (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Rollora schrieb:


> Star Trek hatte in all den (Star Trek) Serien genau ein mal einen wirklich herausragenden Darsteller. Und das war Steward.



Also ich stimme ja oft mit dir überein aber in diesem Fall liegst du komplett daneben. Auf TNG, Voyager und Enterprise mag das zutreffen (wobei Brent Spiner auch ein sehr guter Schauspieler ist, das sagt Patrick Steward ständig, und der meint das auch so). Aber DS9 hat gleich eine ganze Riege von Top-Leuten, und das war damals auch Absicht, weil man eine Charakter-Serie wollte:

René Auberjonois, Armin Shimerman, Jeffrey Combs, Andrew Robinson, Marc Alaimo, Nana Visitor und noch einige mehr.. Das sind alles ausgebildete Theaterschauspieler auf extrem hohem Niveau, und das sieht man auch, vor allem wenn man die Serie auf englisch guckt. Die Schauspieler sind auch mit ein Grund warum die Serie immer beliebter wird je mehr Zeit vergeht, während die anderen Serien stärker "altern".

Denk bloß nicht das sind keine großen Schauspieler, nur weil sie nicht in "Der Pate" mitgespielt haben.. Damals Anfang der 90er war so ein 7-Jahres-Vertrag (vor allem im "TNG-Nachfolger") für einen Schauspieler quasi wie ein 6er im Lotto.


----------



## Rollora (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Also ich stimme ja oft mit dir überein aber in diesem Fall liegst du komplett daneben. Auf TNG, Voyager und Enterprise mag das zutreffen (wobei Brent Spiner auch ein sehr guter Schauspieler ist, das sagt Patrick Steward ständig, und der meint das auch so). Aber DS9 hat gleich eine ganze Riege von Top-Leuten, und das war damals auch Absicht, weil man eine Charakter-Serie wollte:
> 
> René Auberjonois, Armin Shimerman, Jeffrey Combs, Andrew Robinson, Marc Alaimo, Nana Visitor und noch einige mehr.. Das sind alles ausgebildete Theaterschauspieler auf extrem hohem Niveau, und das sieht man auch, vor allem wenn man die Serie auf englisch guckt. Die Schauspieler sind auch mit ein Grund warum die Serie immer beliebter wird je mehr Zeit vergeht, während die anderen Serien stärker "altern".
> 
> Denk bloß nicht das sind keine großen Schauspieler, nur weil sie nicht in "Der Pate" mitgespielt haben.. Damals Anfang der 90er war so ein 7-Jahres-Vertrag (vor allem im "TNG-Nachfolger") für einen Schauspieler quasi wie ein 6er im Lotto.



DS9 hab' ich nicht geschaut. Der Hauptcharakter war mir zu unsympathisch und die Storyline zu esotherisch  Aber ich habe bewusst "herausragend" gesagt, viele im ST Universum sind sehr gute Darsteller, zugegeben.


----------



## Nuallan (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Whoopi Goldberg kehrt in Staffel 2 zurück*



Rollora schrieb:


> DS9 hab' ich nicht geschaut. Der Hauptcharakter war mir zu unsympathisch und die Storyline zu esotherisch



Die Esoterik mögen nur wenige Fans, aber gucken die Serie trotzdem, aus gutem Grund. Und ja, Sisko bzw. Avery Brooks ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber fast alle anderen Schauspieler sind nicht nur gut, sondern wirklich herausragend, genau wie die Story.


----------

